# I Broke My Bowl



## jrshorti (Apr 26, 2005)

I chipped the tip of my bowl and i was wondering if there was any way to get a peice made to fix it.  i can still smoke out of it, but it just looks unattractive with a chip in the mouthpeice.  if anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 27, 2005)

krazy glue.

That's what I use. Course I ain't got that problem no more. I carved myself a pipe.


----------

